# Cliff drop



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

I think if you are asking for advice on something like that on a forum then you aren't ready to do it and should probably walk away from it.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

jlm1976 said:


> I think if you are asking for advice on something like that on a forum then you aren't ready to do it and should probably walk away from it.


what's wrong with asking advice on something like that on a forum?


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> What is wrong (well wrong is too strong of a word...let's just say there are better ways) with it is this is a serious feature that could seriously injure or kill you if you fuck it up. There is no way that anyone can give you good, practical advice without actually being there and taking a long, hard look at this. To do so online is irresponsible. Know one here knows your full potential skill wise, we do not know the exact angle of the slope on the landing, how long of a runout you have, what hidden dangers may exist under the snow etc.
> 
> When you start looking at cliff drops in the 20 foot plus range, the potential for error is high and the margin slim. Your best plan of action is to get with local riders who may have dropped it or other similar features with success and as a group, evaluate it before doing it. Take Jeremy Jones for example. Those insane lines he rides are not done on a whim. Hours and days of extensive planning and examination go into every one of them. That is how he has lived to ride those lines.
> 
> So that is my advice for what it is worth. Be careful and make a plan...:thumbsup:


Thank you Snowolf, I appreciate the great advice of consulting with experienced local riders and I appreciate the concern - it would be irresponsible to give any practical advice with regard to this particular feature and in particular me attempting it without knowledge of neither. I have never attempted something quite this dangerous (only because the landing and the runout are tricky) so I was really hoping to hear what are the general thinking/practical processes that you guys go through when assessing/planning a type of feature like this. I gave a brief description so that you might describe what you would do in the given situation in terms of planning. I figure the more advice I hear about it the better. Of course, I take all advice with a pinch of salt, I'll make up my own mind in the end (I won't do it if it ends up being too risky), and I have absolutely no problem with walking away from it. 

My current thoughts are to go back up there with a probe, thoroughly poke the landing area and the runout, check the snow, prep the take-off, cut through the shrubbery on the right hand side of the funnel, clear the runout, take a few other people to take a look at it. Then take another look at it and have another think. Anything else you guys would do/think about in my place?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk, if the conditions change at that drop, but around here the conditions change from day to day if not hour to hour...thus a big factor...choosing when conditions are ripe.


----------

